# Odyssey PC680 post size



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can anyone with get his battery provide the battery terminal post size? I think it’s an M6 receptacle, so 6mm. Would a 1/4” ring terminal work for the posts? I’m finishing up my wiring harness while I wait in my battery to come and want to make sure I put the right size ring.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

My boat’s in the shop. Can you call an Odyssey dealer, or check their site?


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Female Brass Terminal W/M6 SS Bolt*
*Millimeters (mm) Inches (") (decimal) Inches (") (fraction)
6 mm 0.2362 ″ 15/64 ″
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Can anyone with get his battery provide the battery terminal post size? I think it’s an M6 receptacle, so 6mm. Would a 1/4” ring terminal work for the posts? I’m finishing up my wiring harness while I wait in my battery to come and want to make sure I put the right size ring.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

also available
https://www.batterystore.com/odyssey-threaded-post-stud-adapter-terminals-for-odyssey-batteries/


----------

